# Can a pet quality pup turn out to be show prospect?



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, this can happen. I think it is hotel4dogs on the forum with an amazing dog called Tito who started out as a pet. Hopefully she will chime in when she sees this thread.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Harleysmum!! Hope she sees this thread...


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Barb is Tito's owner and she is great to work with. Check out Tito's website at goteamtito.com 

I am sure that she would give you advise if you want to contact her directly. We used Tito last year to sire one of our litters and I am more than pleased with how well those puppies turned out. Very consistent, well put together, and extremely birdy. There is a wealth of hidden talent in many "pet quality" dogs out there!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes absolutely 
Most of the dogs in the ring are somebody's "show pick" when in reality they'd be a pet if they were born to a litter of a more experienced breeder


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you so much. I will contact her directly, I'll put some pics of Flare too for all of you to suggest on improvements.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes! My Newfoundland Rafe started out as a pet, but as more breeders saw him they thought I should show him. He finished his Championship before he even matured.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes.... but have other people (who can get their hands on your pup) besides the breeder evaluate for show. I'm not really sure what showing is like over there... over here it is pretty competitive. The distinction of having somebody else look the dog over is that some people in breeding may love what they've bred and not necessarily be able to look at the dog with objective eyes. Other people may more readily see faults that will not do well in the show ring. 

My youngest was not purchased for show. I got talked into it - but really that was with a lot of golden show people physically checking him out and encouraging me to show him. Should probably point out that he had been one of the prospective show picks shown to a show home looking into the litter a couple days before I saw the puppies. Very minor reason why the show home did not pick him was size - they wanted a slightly bigger puppy. The two puppies this home was shown - they were either too big or too small. They wanted something in the middle. But that somewhat tells you how minor the differences between a show puppy and a pet home puppy can be from certain breeders. Other breeders, they might technically not have a true show pick in the litter - but make do with what they have. <- Funny thing by the way. The puppy who was "too big" turned out to be the same size as my guy who was "too small". They just had really different growth rates.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

:worthless


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Absolutely!!! As others have mentioned, my Tito was bred as nothing more than a very nice pet puppy by a breeder who thought "pet owners" deserved to get a great dog with a wonderful temperament and a nice structure. He just earned his 38th title this past weekend!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

hotel4dogs said:


> Absolutely!!! As others have mentioned, my Tito was bred as nothing more than a very nice pet puppy by a breeder who thought "pet owners" deserved to get a great dog with a wonderful temperament and a nice structure. He just earned his 38th title this past weekend!



Just 38?? Just kidding-that's fantastic!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

It would be wonderful to see some pictures of your puppy


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd like to thank everyone for answering my question and the encouraging thoughts. I'll definitely put some pics tomorrow or day after


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

There is an active Golden Retriever club in India. It would be worth joining as they hold shows regularly. There is a mixture of European and US bred dogs in India. Annef


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

One of my favorite stories is about Nancy Dallaire's dog:



Pedigree: BIS Am. CH Twin-Beau-D's Hi Speed Chase OS SDHF


She sold him as a pet when he was a puppy. When he was about a year old, his owners were boarding him at Nancy's kennel, and mentioned to her that while in obedience classes, many people were asking them if they were going to show him in conformation and that he had what made a Champion. She told him she did not have time that day to look at him, but would when she had a chance. She was so pleasantly surprised when she groomed him up and had somebody handle him for her. He became on of the top golden retrievers of that time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> One of my favorite stories is about Nancy Dallaire's dog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that story . Nancy told it to me when I sent my girl out to be bred to Chase-one of my all time best litters!

Chase's owner was a cop, so therefore Hi Speed Chase as his name.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Love that story . Nancy told it to me when I sent my girl out to be bred to Chase-one of my all time best litters!
> 
> Chase's owner was a cop, so therefore Hi Speed Chase as his name.


My Brady is from Nancy.

I never heard where he got his name from. I noticed that you had a couple dogs sired by him.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

*Pics!!!!*

Hey everyone!! This is Flare today morning... She's 16 months old approx. Please tell how does she look and how can I help to improve her coat? Not the best stack though ...


----------

